# Handsome Rue



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

He just looks so majestic in this picture...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well he certainly is. Who are you going to breed to him?


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow he's changed a lot since you got him! Mostly got more hair by the looks of it :wink: 

He's very handsome!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, what a cool little fella!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

He's handsome!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

He's just turned a year old and got his winter coat as you can see.  He's bred to Rose, Daisy, Potsie, Blossom, Minuet & Hera. So his first babies will be here in 2 week! The rest are spring babies to come.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow what a combination!! I can't wait to see his kids they should be really cute


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oooo! What a looker!! Love the tri-colors too, you will be sure to post of his "births" I hope....can't wait!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He is just handsome!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I saw the pics on your site :lol: Maybe I'll even get to see him (and you of course ) at some shows this year!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes I do want to show him. He has been correct since birth but he is wonderful! 

Hope to see several people at shows next year! Would be cool to actually meet you!

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I know! I may PM you sometime about some shows that'll be in the spring =)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful color. What a keeper.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful color. What a keeper.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful color. What a keeper.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah I'm not sure yet what ones I'll be at next spring. I want to attend more than I did this year though. Can't wait to clip in the spring!!! I love seeing what they look like after clipping!


----------

